# Anxiety medication for my ibs?



## Mariahcookie (Aug 14, 2015)

The main cause of my ibs is from anxiety. I get it anytime i leave the house, especially if i'll be out with others. I used to not be so bad, but now i can't do anything. I've never had an accident, but i make myself carry a change of pants just incase and a plastic bag incase i throw up. All i do is worry and make myself sick. I really think if i could get rid of my anxiety that my stomach issues would diminish. I hear mixed things about anxiety meds though, so i'm scared they won't work or they'll make me worse. Does anyone have an experience? I need to start looking for a job soon and i don't think i can handle one unless i get the ibs d under control


----------



## Pattijean (Mar 31, 2013)

Hi, I'm with you on never leaving the house without "supplies" (clean underwear and I've even taken to wearing pads and I'm long past having periods!) I've never had an accident either, but the fear is always there. I can't say I suffer from 'anxiety' per se, because I have severe IBS-d and it has just gotten worse as I have gotten older. Various things have made it worse (surgeries, etc.), but I am always looking for ways to get a handle on it: food choices, vitamins/nutrition supplements, etc. I did do some research on meds for anxiety/antidepressant for IBS sufferers. Two are used often: one, is amitriptyline and the other is Effexor. In my notes I see a big NO to Effexor, not sure why. But the amitriptyline appears to be used, starting slowly, @20 mg and going up to @ 50 mg. You should be working with your gastroenterologist on this, not an internist. Gastro docs, esp. those who specialize in IBS problems make a world of difference in treating patients with problems like ours.

Good luck in finding help (and on finding a new job!)


----------



## MBT (Dec 20, 2015)

I found benzodiazepines to be almost magical for a few months, and then I had to quit. I don't necessarily recommend it, but straight-up anxiety meds can definitely have a strong impact on bowel movements and nausea.

I find that SSRI antidepressants help with my anxiety and also help with my GI symptoms, and I strongly recommend SSRI antidepressants. Good stuff.


----------



## colikycate (Jul 30, 2009)

May I ask what antidepressant you are taking?


----------

